# The Echo Project



## Bonnaroo (Sep 4, 2007)

Anyone going to the echo project music festival outside Atlanta, GA? It's run by the same organization that puts together Bonnaroo. It should be fun. Here's some linkage... THE ECHO PROJECT.


----------



## yaz (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll be there. Anyone else?


----------

